
“We’ve observed a new particle”: leaked video reveals Higgs confirmation - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/07/weve-observed-a-new-particle-leaked-video-reveals-higgs-confirmation/
======
breathesalt
Here's the actual story containing the video:
[http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tomchiversscience/10016887...](http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tomchiversscience/100168877/something-
like-the-higgs-boson-has-been-found-probably/)

According to the telegraph: _"Cern say that this is one of several videos they
have made, one for each of the possible outcomes..."_.

